# New* Black Nasty Cichlid and update of ornate cichlid



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Got myself a black nasty. Used to have two but the female died of worms. I thought it was bloat but when it died and I cut opened the belly a curled up worm was found inside the belly. Now I got left with this 8" Male. Getting another female soon.

































Here is the update of my ornate cichlid. His getting big at 12" now and coloring up even more. Thanks to pacific smelts and prawns.
New pics


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

i see a goregous auranti tail in that photo man ...

cant wait


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

beN said:


> i see a goregous auranti tail in that photo man ...
> 
> cant wait


Ignore the auranti. Lol!


----------



## Chronick (Apr 27, 2010)

man these big cichlids are nice... black nastys are probably my second fav cichlid after umbees


----------



## H . (Apr 23, 2010)

The first shot is sexy!


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Chronick said:


> man these big cichlids are nice... black nastys are probably my second fav cichlid after umbees


Yeah one of my favorite cichlid too. I like how the finnage of this fish develop.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

H . said:


> The first shot is sexy!


Lol! It was gonna pound on the glass.


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

H . said:


> The first shot is sexy!


x2 !!! sexy fish


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

JUICE said:


> x2 !!! sexy fish


Rare and expensive too for a cichlid.


----------



## Chronick (Apr 27, 2010)

King-eL said:


> Rare and expensive too for a cichlid.


what do these guys for for in BC? and do you know the price of a high quality umbee?


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Chronick said:


> what do these guys for for in BC? and do you know the price of a high quality umbee?


Price can go to $200 or more. Depend on the quality of the fish and size. Bigger they are the more expensive. Umbee may be a lil' cheaper than black nasty.


----------

